
A work from 1616 called 'the first science fiction novel' - Vigier
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/may/23/work-from-1616-is-the-first-ever-science-fiction-novel
======
pvg
Most of the article doesn't agree with the title. Lucian's _True History_ (2nd
century AD) has been called a that too, quite a bit.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/True_History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/True_History)

------
nonrecursive
There's a Kickstarter project to fund the production of the new version:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2142694884/the-
chemical...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2142694884/the-chemical-
wedding-by-john-crowley)

